# 'Hidden' Fora



## David Pence (Nov 19, 2003)

As some of you know, I recently moved some of the fora under generalized titles, such as the Guilds under, or in Guild Hall.

Though it seemed like a good idea at the time, it may have been a mistake, since I am getting messages and e-mail from members either not being able to find their favorite fora, or simply finding this to be somewhat cumbersome.

I'm leaning towards moving these fora back to the main index, but would like to hear some _constructive_ opinions before I decide one way or the other.


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 19, 2003)

There really is no problem with the current situation. I think it would be a bad move to reinstate the cluttering Guilds onto the front page. The way things are now, if people want to find a specific thread or Guild they will know exactly where to look from! I don't usually like big changes, but this one I happened to agree with. 
I'd like to hear from the people who find this arrangement cumbersome; I'd like some perspective on this.


----------



## Turin (Nov 19, 2003)

I also have no problem with the new layout. I don't see why its so hard for people to find things. I find most of the threads through 'new topics' anyway.


----------



## MacAddict (Nov 19, 2003)

I have no problem with the new setup, I use the Forum Jump drop down anyway.


~MacAddict


----------



## Niniel (Nov 19, 2003)

I think it would look confusing if you put the sub-fora of Children of the Stars and the guild of Tolkienology not on the main page, but so that you can see them only if you click on the respective main fora. Now it's not clear which fora are sub-fora of the children of the stars and Tolkienology.


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 19, 2003)

I agree with Lanty on this, i mean it was way to annoying scrolling down half a mile to get the the guilds section, its a lot neater and easier to navigate as it is now.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 21, 2003)

I don't mind it.

I use the jump thingy like Mac. . .I don't think main menu is the answer. . .

There do seem to be a lot of forums, however, and the list is long. . .I'd have to see something better before I'd say "ditch it" and I can't think of anything better.


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 21, 2003)

The jump thing is useful, no doubt, but for new members who dont know about it, its no use, and I only just discovered it about 2 months ago, after a year of being on here. . . i still like to SEE where im going page by page, i say leave it


----------



## baragund (Nov 21, 2003)

The current layout works fine for me.


----------



## Halasían (Nov 26, 2003)

I dont have a problem with the current lay out, and actually like it once I got used to it. The word 'fora' made me think of flowers though.


----------

